# Ruby Green Questions



## thegoose (Jan 19, 2012)

Have a 50 gl tank and am thinking of stocking it with ruby greens, how many? and possibly what other tank mates would make a good match?


----------



## thegoose (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What are the dimensions of this tank?


----------



## thegoose (Jan 19, 2012)

its a 50 gl 18x18x36 not real big but just a starter tank


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi yu can keep some peaceful species with H.sp"ruby", H.perrieri is a good candidate.Or H.thereuterion, H melanopterus, H.paropius, etc...
xris


----------



## thegoose (Jan 19, 2012)

okay i will see if i can get any of them at my lfs. How would the ruby's do say with some none cichlid speices such as gouramis or other such tropical fish?


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

for mature fish this would be too small


----------



## thegoose (Jan 19, 2012)

Would it be any different if they were raised together since juvies?


----------



## fabious45 (Jan 25, 2012)

You could care only small 2-5 fish or 1 medium. Your tank is really small.


----------



## thegoose (Jan 19, 2012)

okay sounds good


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

That's silly to think his tank is too small! That's a big enough tank to hold a good group I have had a group of 2m and 9f in a 40 breeder which is tha same footprint. I hardly believe this site would recommend in the cookie cutter 29 gallon! Which is a 30x12 footprint. 
Poster ruby greens in that size tank would fine try to get a couple of males and 5 females and you will love them.


----------

